# new plant questions



## beckypascal (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok -so I have my 10 gallon tank cycled now (I think!) and my water tests seem to be good. Now I am having trouble with the 2 plants I bought , orriginally to help with cycling. 
I have Cuban Ludwiga and a undulta. The Ludwiga I guess is ok, just some browning of a few leaves but the Undulta is doing bad. Holes in the leaves, transperant slimy leaves. Help , What do I need to do. I replaced the one bulb with a florescent today.
Thanks, I am still learning!


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

ok couple of questions....What type of lighting are you using? Substrate? And are you fertalizing or giving the plants CO2, Nitrogen, Potassium, Phosphorus, and trace elements?


----------

